# Adopt a senior male Yorkie or female Maltipoo?



## WhitneyP (May 27, 2020)

Hi all, 

I am adopting for the first time. I was wondering if anyone had an opinion - there is a 12 year old male yorkie that is available super cute and energetic - and an 11 year old female maltipoo. Has anyone here adopted a senior of either breed or owned one of these breeds? Do you think one will live much longer than the other? They are both super sweet - I haven't met them in person. One is closer to home and the other is about 4hrs away. Any ideas or suggestions? Experiences with senior doggies?

WhitneyP


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Bless you for taking in a senior dog. Unless there are some known health or background factors you're not mentioning, I'd say this sounds like six of one, half a dozen of the other. I'd go meet the closer one, and if you like that dog, bring it home. If you don't click with that one, go for the farther one. 

Good luck and do come back with pictures!


----------

